# Production rates for rough stucco



## bernieshm (Apr 5, 2008)

My question is I am bidding a 95 unit apartment comlex. They are two story, four unit buildings, I will be spraying elastomeric at a mil thickness of 15-20 mil. It will be of of latters, one person spraying and one backrolling. Does any one have passed experience with this production rate. I am thinking 500-600 sq ft per hour. My guys can push the limits, they are go getters. Any advice ?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Plaster And Stucco Spray 1st water base masonry prime coat on medium texture exterior plaster or stucco
__________________________________________________________________________
[email protected] Unit Matl Labor Total
__________________________________________________________________________
Plaster or stucco, exterior, medium texture, spray application
Masonry paint, water base, flat or gloss (material #31)
Spray prime coat
Slow 600 SF/MH, 150 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 17.87 2.87 20.74
Medium 675 SF/MH, 120 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 19.50 3.91 23.41
Fast 750 SF/MH, 90 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 22.33 5.31 27.64
Spray 2nd water base masonry coat on medium texture exterior plaster or stucco
__________________________________________________________________________
Spray 2nd coat
Slow 700 SF/MH, 175 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 15.31 2.45 17.76
Medium 800 SF/MH, 150 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 15.60 3.30 18.90
Fast 900 SF/MH, 125 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 16.08 4.43 20.51
Spray 3rd or additional water base masonry coats on medium texture exterior plaster or stucco
__________________________________________________________________________
Spray 3rd or additional coats
Slow 750 SF/MH, 200 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 13.40 2.28 15.68
Medium 850 SF/MH, 168 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 13.93 3.12 17.05
Fast 950 SF/MH, 135 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 14.89 4.19 19.08
Spray 1st oil base masonry prime coat on medium texture exterior plaster or stucco
__________________________________________________________________________
Masonry paint, oil base (material #32)
Spray prime coat
Slow 550 SF/MH, 200 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 19.40 3.12 22.52
Medium 600 SF/MH, 145 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 23.38 4.41 27.79
Fast 650 SF/MH, 90 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 32.33 6.14 38.47
Spray 2nd oil base masonry coat on medium texture exterior plaster or stucco
__________________________________________________________________________
Spray 2nd coat
Slow 650 SF/MH, 225 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 17.24 2.64 19.88
Medium 700 SF/MH, 175 SF/Gal [email protected]143 CSF 19.37 3.78 23.15
Fast 750 SF/MH, 125 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 23.28 5.31 28.59
Spray 3rd or additional oil base masonry coats on medium texture exterior plaster or stucco
__________________________________________________________________________
Spray 3rd or additional coats
Slow 700 SF/MH, 250 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 15.52 2.45 17.97
Medium 750 SF/MH, 193 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 17.56 3.51 21.07
Fast 800 SF/MH, 135 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 21.56 4.99 26.55
For heights above 8 feet, use the High Time Difficulty Factors on page 137. For oil base paint and clear hydro sealer, I recommend spraying. For painting interior plaster, see Walls, plaster. "Slow" work is based on an hourly wage of $13.25, "Medium" work on an hourly wage of $19.50, and "Fast" work on an hourly wage of $25.50. Other qualifications that apply to this table are on page 9.


----------



## bernieshm (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks 
Is this about what I would be looking at and would it be a little less for a two story. and what is (material #31). 

Plaster or stucco, exterior, medium texture, spray application
Masonry paint, water base, flat or gloss (material #31)
Spray prime coat
Slow 600 SF/MH, 150 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 17.87 2.87 20.74
Medium 675 SF/MH, 120 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 19.50 3.91 23.41
Fast 750 SF/MH, 90 SF/Gal [email protected] CSF 22.33 5.31 27.64
Spray 2nd water base masonry coat on medium texture exterior plaster or stucco


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, 2 people that have worked ladder jack scaffolds together. 

A 3rd masking, pot tending and help moving it all along. 

Keeping tenants at bay including Management 

That's not unrealistic but then again weather and traffic can play a big factor trying to maintain a production rate on occupied dwellings.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lol I hear ya "Material 31" Couldnt tell ya. Thats out of The National Paint Estimator and its ok as a general idea although I think some of it seems out dated as far as some of the coating terms. I think 600 sq ft per hour is a good figure, but if your talking two men with one backrolling, so wouldnt that be 300 per man hour? Its probably been 20 years since I really painted much stucco, so I dont remember too much about avg production rates but I do remember I used to spray around 120 gallons a day on stucco two story homes in Las Vegas working off of ladders. I could do 160 on a really good day if the scaffolding from the stucco guys was still there and someone was boxing an d tending my paint. No backrolling was ever done. I never paid a lot of attention to sq ft back then, but would say I was probably putting it on around 100 ft per gallon? I would have the guys backrolling with 18" roller set ups for sure and they sprayman using a wand for best production.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

robladd said:


> Yes, 2 people that have worked ladder jack scaffolds together.
> 
> A 3rd masking, pot tending and help moving it all along.
> 
> ...


Now Robs the Vegas guy and knows way more about painting stucco than I do.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

120 gals a day off ladders and 160 gals a day off scaffolds. 

And I'm the stucco painter?

Pot Tender is reputable profession with those #'s.

I sprayed and tended in those days. My gang kept me tending cause they sprayed liked the wind and I boxed like the top hoddy.

It was nothing to thin where needed mix and strain 100+ gallons tween breaks.

But nobody boxes on their breaks!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Lol I hear ya "Material 31" Couldnt tell ya. Thats out of The National Paint Estimator and its ok as a general idea although I think some of it seems out dated as far as some of the coating terms. I think 600 sq ft per hour is a good figure, but if your talking two men with one backrolling, so wouldnt that be 300 per man hour? Its probably been 20 years since I really painted much stucco, so I dont remember too much about avg production rates but I do remember I used to spray around 120 gallons a day on stucco two story homes in Las Vegas working off of ladders. I could do 160 on a really good day if the scaffolding from the stucco guys was still there and someone was boxing an d tending my paint. No backrolling was ever done. I never paid a lot of attention to sq ft back then, but would say I was probably putting it on around 100 ft per gallon? I would have the guys backrolling with 18" roller set ups for sure and they sprayman using a wand for best production.


I did the math on the "clean bucket" return policies with most paint stores.

Back then that would have been a $50-$65 credit towards purchases.

Today that would be a $120-$160 credit
towards purchases.

I remember the BOSS getting a brand spanking new spray rig every 6-8 weeks.

Another way he did it, he was an "A" rated contractor and he would pay "B" rated prices on some materials. These materials
were interior flat and exterior acrylic vinyl.

That would get you a new rig in about 6 weeks. Not talking little ones. Talking about big ones. GH533-733 or Hydra Pro 4000 or Mastic.

Something to consider when buying that next spend'y piece of equipment.

Paint Reps will do magic to get you to buy their products.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

tree + fiddy..


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

robladd said:


> 120 gals a day off ladders and 160 gals a day off scaffolds.
> 
> And I'm the stucco painter?
> 
> ...


Lol I was in my 20s back then and very gung ho. Nobody else on our crew was doing what I did. I painted hundreds of houses all over Green Valley, Henderson, North Vegas, and out near nellis AFB back in the late 80s and early 90s. Vegas was a different kind of production but a fun place to work when I was young. I actually learned how to putty with a putty knife out there. When I first got there the boss saw me using my fingers to putty and gave me a hard time. We were banging out tons of houses out there. I couldnt do that kind of production today. I had a Speeflo Hydro Pro 4 mounted in back of my van and stayed on the trigger. And boxing paint? Oh yeah. Tons. We mostly used Dunn Edwards that came concentrated and formulated for the desert and it was boxed 2 gallons of water per 5. 
I used a spagetti strainer that would fit across a 33 gal trash can to strain my paint.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

So going from 300 gals in a couple days
to around 3 gals in a couple is a little easier I hope? Seen the "Light Industrial"
Mezzanine job you did. Very Nice by the way. 
I like little numbers in the material column and big #'s in the profit column. 

It's the payroll, experience and overhead columns that keeps bring me back to PT.

Thanks All. Rob


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

robladd said:


> So going from 300 gals in a couple days
> to around 3 gals in a couple is a little easier I hope? Seen the "Light Industrial"
> Mezzanine job you did. Very Nice by the way.
> I like little numbers in the material column and big #'s in the profit column.
> ...


 Lol thanks. Yeah, its a step down from the work I used to do as far as materials. I learn a lot from this site.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow! Those "numbers" are insane! I like Vegas, but only for booze at the pools  Was that like painting in aych ee double hockey sticks?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

This seems problematic.

At this rate you should be able to spray a large residential house 2 coats in half a day.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> This seems problematic.
> 
> At this rate you should be able to spray a large residential house 2 coats in half a day.



That's really not necessarily far off.

I've gotten pretty quick at spraying and backrolling stucco, the REAL time goes into masking, I can spend most of a day masking, to only do an hour or two of spraying at the ende of the day! The actual spread rate might be close, but it doesn't take into account any necessary masking/prep/ladders etc. so if I was just spraying an 8 foot high wall all day I could kill some of these rates


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

"I think 600 sq ft per hour is a good figure, but if your talking two men with one backrolling, so wouldnt that be 300 per man hour?"

Of course not...think about it


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> That's really not necessarily far off.
> 
> I've gotten pretty quick at spraying and backrolling stucco, the REAL time goes into masking, I can spend most of a day masking, to only do an hour or two of spraying at the ende of the day! The actual spread rate might be close, but it doesn't take into account any necessary masking/prep/ladders etc. so if I was just spraying an 8 foot high wall all day I could kill some of these rates


Unit Cohesion tween Sprayer, Boxer, and Masker is of the upmost importance. It takes a CREW

Condition of materials when received in bulk plays a big part to this formula. Dirty,
Colors and reduction required.

Wind can blow down your masking if done too early. Paint can separate if mix too soon.

That's why drywall stomper, boat oar, pasta strainer, garden hose, custom cut plastic drums and plastic and paper handi maskers are our friends.

Some things will be lost in production. Tools, Equipment take a beating. Production walls is WORK


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> That's really not necessarily far off.
> 
> I've gotten pretty quick at spraying and backrolling stucco, the REAL time goes into masking, I can spend most of a day masking, to only do an hour or two of spraying at the ende of the day! The actual spread rate might be close, but it doesn't take into account any necessary masking/prep/ladders etc. so if I was just spraying an 8 foot high wall all day I could kill some of these rates


 So can I on an 8ft wall. I used to spray 250 a day out of a lift on tilt ups. Now I spray 10-15 a day on residential repaints. Of course Im doing other tasks too.


----------

